# Frankenstein Speedway



## racin75 (Jan 28, 2007)

hello , im new to this h.o forum board and seen all the other track pictures and thought you might like to see our track,what we have is a 6 lane afx set up on a 9'x14' table with 73 feet of track laid out, we call it frankenstein speedway because of all the homemade peices in the track,the track is built with all 9'' 12'' 15'' inch turns, the track is really fast with the all homemade bank turns which you can see there is nothing flat on the whole track,the whole track has the cork railing and has all been bondo to finish the seems and cork ,which right now its in primer and needs finished painted, but i am taking it apart and moving it to my garage to make it bigger so i thought i would post a few pics before taking it down, we will have the new track done in a few weeks and i will post the pics of the new track, we run tyco phaze 2 cars on here and its really fast,its set up on the computer for race programs and timing system. thanks for lookin at my track let me no what you think about it, the track is in illinois and we race every tuesday night with about 10 racers every week, thanks gary


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

sounds great. send some pics.
Jim


----------



## racin75 (Jan 28, 2007)

I've posted some pics.


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Track look nice Racin....how long is it?


----------



## racin75 (Jan 28, 2007)

*track*

right now its only 73 feet of track but i just took it down to put in my garage , it will be over 100 foot after i finish,im making 4 12'' 15'' 18'' 6 lane bank turns and adding more straights so it will be 24 foot long and 6 feet wide when im finished, thanks for lookin at our track there was alot of hard work put into it with all the hand made bank turns and all the puttying and cork work and painting. thanks gary


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Hi Gary, Thanks for sharing! Very nice banks, smooth. The elavation changes are nice and subtle. This track looks very fast just sittin' there. BH


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

Cool! Look at that> banked turns from flat turns. And 6 lanes wide. Interesting...


----------



## racin75 (Jan 28, 2007)

*banks*

yes they took along time to get them banked out of flat turns, now im goin to build 2 big banks with 12'' 15'' 18'' turns for my new layout which will be done in a couple weeks , i have a weekly racing program and the other racers are ready to run on the new track , the last track was 73 foot and the new one should be around a 100 foot 6 lane track,, thanks for lookin at my gallery , and thanks for the comments it was alot of work to get the track put together, thanks gary


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Ok Gary fess up! Give us the dope on your method for creating those banks from flat stock!


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

Yeah...spill your guts! :tongue:


----------



## glbbb (Jan 26, 2003)

Nice track, where are you located?
glbbb


----------



## racin75 (Jan 28, 2007)

*track*

yes the bank turns are made from flat track like what comes in a race set , i just spent alot of time banking them so they are all the same degree so i could go 6 lanes like the biggest bank you can get from afx is a12 i had to figure out a way to bank the 15 but i figured it out its easier to start with flat track than trying to match the stock banks. thanks gary


----------



## racin75 (Jan 28, 2007)

*track*

its in bloomington illinois


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

Wow- Very fast looking track. Looks like a blast to race on. Looking foirward to seeing the new and improved version.
Jim


----------



## Tycoarm (Jan 7, 2006)

I would think there would be a little bit of cutting involved. If you've seen a piece of Scalextric track you will notice that the track slots are for the most part exposed and the track itself being very flexible sure helps.

The Tyco or the AFX flex track in the past were made by a series of pieces to form one straight, both standard tracks are hardly flexible so think for a moment if you were to make cuts on the side of the track usually where the gaurd rails are attached and on the inside of the piece as well and remove some of the slot area fron underneath (a dremel works fine for this of course) as well, now the piece becomes a little more flexible.

The hard part is getting the track rail to arc as they tend to want to pop out when bending the track, so I placed the piece of track on a folded towel and slowly began working the piece with a rolling pin to create the banked curve. 
I'm sure heating it a bit with a heat gun prior to rolling would also help too.

Here's the result, the a standard curve and the hand made banked piece









Well however you achieved it :thumbsup: racin75 to a super looking track, the pic's really show off the track well, looking forward to your next masterpiece. 

Tycoarm/Tycosaur


----------



## racin75 (Jan 28, 2007)

*track*

thanks illl try to post some new pics today of the new track its goin to be cool , the new banks will be 2 feet high when there finished im goin to get 8 18'' turns and bank them, thanks to the guy that replyed on the 18,s i will order them next week so i can finish my track , i am workin on bankin the 12 and 15 '' turns today so when my 18,s get here i can finish it, thanks for the reply,s on my track there has been a ton of work involved in it .


----------



## racin75 (Jan 28, 2007)

*new track*

hello,its been a while since i been on this forum but the new track is done so i will post some pics in the next few days so you can what i have done it really turned out nice i think now that its painted and all up in runnin,its alot different than the pics in my gallery its alot bigger with some huge 18'' banks with 47 degree banking. thanks gary


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Wow!
That is some serious banking...
Track looks great in grey also...
Scott


----------



## BewstdGT (Jan 4, 2005)

That track is a masterpiece! I cant even being to imagine how many man hours were put into that setup. But bravo on banking your own track sections. I wish I were more eqiuped with man skills like that lol. INcredible work.


----------



## racin75 (Jan 28, 2007)

*speedway*

thanks for the replys its been a job soldering every joint on the whole track and spot puttying all the track so it looks seamless and putting all the corkroad bed and walls and painting the track grey,it has 25 power taps which was 300 solder joints and runnin the main power to the track in 5 spots,tonight we are hookin up the lap counter so i will post what kind of lap times and mph in a couple days i think it will be crazy because all the banking and long straights the track is really fast with tyco cars with green wire arms and phase 3 motor mags and phaze 2 traction mags with wizzard silicone foam tires,lexan bodies, tonight were havin are first race on the new track hoping to have 10 guys show up, got to go and get the track wiped off before the racers show up. thanks gary


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Zoooooooooooooooooom baby! Whoaaaaaaaaaaaaah that is one way Kool track Man.

Bob...zilla


----------



## racin75 (Jan 28, 2007)

*track*

thanks guys its been a job but now that its done it was worth all the work and we had are first race last friday only had 8 racers show up but it was some killer racin , man i cant believe but you can win on any lane out of the 6 and there was time that we were racin so close that you could cover all six cars with a wash cloth all changin the lead ,it was the best slot car racin i have ever done i think,couldnt get the computer hooked up yet but its in the workins . thanks gary


----------



## racin75 (Jan 28, 2007)

*ready to race*

its time to race again now that stock car season is about over,changed a few things so it should be fast.


----------



## Ragnar (Aug 22, 2006)

racin75 said:


> its time to race again now that stock car season is about over,changed a few things so it should be fast.



Nice Track!:thumbsup:

CHEERS!
Tom


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Looks like that would be a blast to run on! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## racin75 (Jan 28, 2007)

*thanks for the replys*

yes it is fun to run on now that its all done now that stock car season is about over with we will be racin on wednesday nights if anyone that is close wanted to run on it you are more than welcome ,and just a stupid question if i was too sell this track what would you guys think it would be worth i have a guy that said he wanted it to put in his basement and i have no idea what to ask for it so if you would give you honost opinion what you think its worth so i dont scare the guy what i think its worth. thanks


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

racin75 said:


> its in bloomington illinois


Im from Bloomington
:woohoo: Gary???? Gary T?????????? if so you have raced on my track here

Kevin


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Is that a Tomy track?


----------



## Tjettom (Jan 1, 2008)

*Central Illinois Racing*

Just wanted to let em know there's plenty tjet racing here in Peoria,and the CITRO group from the Champaign area.
Also poly-stock Tyco's at Southernview Speedway in Springfield since early 90's.....

From Central Illinois,
Tjettom Baker


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Excellent!


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

NTxSlotCars said:


> Is that a Tomy track?


Mine is All tyco, 127'( or so) Gary's is AF/X
WOW I didnt know there was so much racing in central Il, Another friend has a 4' x 24' routher track as well here in Bloomington, Im gonna route one myself soon( same layout as my Tyco but 4' longer on the long straights)

Kevin


----------



## racin75 (Jan 28, 2007)

wow a year goes by fast and i have got the track about all finished,we put copper tape over the rails and it made a huge difference,the track is super fast now and with stock car season ending i guess its time for slot car racin,mainly just wanted to update my post of the track.thanks


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Pics??*

I for one would like to see some good close pics of copper tape over sectional track. I know a few other guys on here would too. Howsa 'bout it??? nd


----------



## racin75 (Jan 28, 2007)

*copper tape*

I Will Post Some Pics As Soon As I Can Of The Copper Tape.ol Lady Has To Put Them On Here For Me I Have No Idea On Posting Them But What I Used Was Some 3/16 Wide Copper Foil Tape I Got From Hobby Lobby And Put It On The Center Of The Rail And Ran My Finger Nail Along The Rail And Rubbed It In Real Good And That Stuff Really Sticks Good Ive Ran A Millon Laps On This Stuff And It Still Looks New But Its Stuck To A Painted Sealed Up Surface , I Think It Would Still Stick On The Bare Plastic If It Was Clean, Now My Track Takes Right Off With The Tape On It ,i Never Have To Push The Cars Anymore,tracks Never Cold And It Has Alot More Power,ive Noticed Now The Copper Has A Tarnish Film On It From Sitting All Summer We Dont Race On It In The Summer Because We Race Dirt Track Stock Cars And I Went To Get It Goin About A Week Ago And It Took Right Off,ive Used Some Never Dull The Stuff For Cleaning Alot Of Different Metals And It Took That Tarnish Off And It Looks Ike New Again And The Tape Has Been On For About A Year Now,if You Have Track Promlems With Them Running This Is The Sizz-nitts For The Promlem. Thanks Gary


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I wouldn't mind a few pics myself, and a link to the tape itself.. This may be the answer to my prayers...


----------



## racin75 (Jan 28, 2007)

*racin*

wow its that time again we started cleanin the track last night what a mess hasnt been run all summer i will try and post some new pics this weekend of the track all done with the copper tape we will probably start racin in the next few weeks after the fall nationals at eldora the tape has been down for 2 years now and i cant believe how well it stuck to the track mainly i just wanted to update my post again . thanks


----------



## racin75 (Jan 28, 2007)

*racin*

about that time of year again cant wait just wanted to update the post. thanks


----------

